# pigeon showes



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

are all the pigeon shows in the end of summer and in to Jan. or are there shows in the spring and summer.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Most shows start in fall through January, large Reading Pigeon Club show will in Lancaster, PA at the Lancaster Host hotel in January 2013. The white Rose Pigeon club has a summer show in August outside of York, PA.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The 2012 shows were as follows, 
Eastern Hungarian All breeds Show, Waynesboro Pa
July 8, Oct 14, Nov 17.

White Rose York Pa
August 5, Nov 11,

Western Pa All Breeds Show.Dunbar Pa
August 19,

Louisville Kentucky National Young Bird Show.
Oct 17

Reading Show. Lancaster Pa
10-13 - 2013

Grand National Show.
Jan 24-26 - 2013


----------

